# Jon boat couples tourny



## DAWG1419 (Nov 24, 2013)

Me and a few friends will be having guys/gals/couples tournys in 2014 for the jon boaters. No points system right now set up. Just a once a month thing we will be doing for couples. Let us know whos interested. Right now we got about 6 boats.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Nov 24, 2013)

*Tournaments*

What lakes?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 25, 2013)

The usual varner,black shoals,stone mountain,bear creek,etc.


----------



## LIPS (Dec 8, 2013)

Got my attention


----------



## wwright713 (Dec 14, 2013)

Lots of clubs fishing. Are you planning on sat or sun and if so I'm sure you know this already but please do your best to avoid other tourney trails on same day same lake issues as we are fishing small resevoirs.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 14, 2013)

We wont get in the way dont worry bout that. Proly fish once a month on sat. We are just gonna have a good time with it and proly pick a lake the week before we fish just to avoid others.


----------



## wwright713 (Dec 14, 2013)

Sounds good my wife and I will be there..


----------



## jeffreese (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey. Would you guys be interested in being a part of the Dixie Bassin Jonboat Federation? I already have two clubs in Georgia, one in Alabama and as many as four in North Carolina. No annual dues to be a part and you do your own thing throughout the year. It just gives us all a chance to fish a top six format tournament in November for a National Championship. Let me know if there is any interest.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 29, 2013)

jeffreese said:


> Hey. Would you guys be interested in being a part of the Dixie Bassin Jonboat Federation? I already have two clubs in Georgia, one in Alabama and as many as four in North Carolina. No annual dues to be a part and you do your own thing throughout the year. It just gives us all a chance to fish a top six format tournament in November for a National Championship. Let me know if there is any interest.



Is this affiliated with little water bass, and stuff?


----------



## bsanders (Dec 30, 2013)

.........


----------



## jeffreese (Jan 4, 2014)

No. It is not affiliated with Lil Water Bassin.


----------

